# No sound from headphones



## kurdupovk (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all!
My notebook has 7.2ver.Sound works good, but headphones don't works.
I read everything, but nothing hepls.
I hope we together solve this problem.


```
acerbsd# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC268 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```


```
pciconf -lv 
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      
    class=0x040300 card=0x012e1025 chip=0x27d88086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                    
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio'                           
    class      = multimedia                                                             
    subclass   = HDA
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5707
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5150
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2280


----------



## kurdupovk (Aug 20, 2009)

So, thank you!
*man snd_hda* helped me


----------

